# helped out a PAX's ratings



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i pick up a 4.1 pax during a 1.9 surge. i figure hell it probably a short trip even if its rude ill deal with it. she makes me wait over 5 min and then she is eating Cheetos or something. now i normally would give a 4 , but she was otherwise pleasant and didnt micro manage my route. So with her being a 4.1 i felt a duty to give her a 5 to raise the unjustified (imo) super low rating.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

well said, maybe she is a 4.6 or 4.7 in my book but certainly not a 4.1. . on a reg surge i probably would have let that go. 


now on the reverse side of things if she was a 5.0 - 4.8 i may have knocked her down a notch. but i never give a 1 unless there is a big issue and i never deduct a point for no tip , thats pointless.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm assuming she was sober while she was disrespectful of your time and your vehicle. Now, imagine if you will, that same pax drunk. Mayhaps that's the cause of her low rating.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Casandria said:


> I'm assuming she was sober while she was disrespectful of your time and your vehicle. Now, imagine if you will, that same pax drunk. Mayhaps that's the cause of her low rating.


i thought the same and asked her , she said she doesnt go out or drink. never her or a friend puke in a car. its just the little wait time and eating that probably got her low marks.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

With a lot of drivers now giving 4s out more, it doesn't take long to get to a 4.1.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Cheetos in my car and making me wait over 5 minutes would have gotten her a 3


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

You make me wait 5 minutes with no serious excuse, that's a certain 1* from me. And her eating cheetos will ensure that she's getting 1*.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> You'll take some abuse for that decision, but I would've done the same. She was not a safety risk, not a nuisance (if you can't wait 5min once in a while as a driver, the whole concept of being a service provider is lost on you).
> 
> In uber world, anything but a 5 is a fail. This lady can be a profitable customer next time she has to go to the airport. Having a low rating like that might make another Uber driver lose out on that opportunity, because they think she is a danger to get into the car.


There is a difference between good customer service and being taken advantage of, the saying "the customer is always right" is a crock. There are circumstances that I will cancel at exactly 5 minutes like not answering a text or call and times I will give a bit more time due to circumstances.

I have been in customer service for a while in some way or another, I can't leave my house without seeing someone I know from that part of my life and they always stop me to converse and see how I'm doing. I get phone calls from former customers, not just for holidays but just to say hi. I go out to dinner in my area and either drinks are free or I get comped my meal, I was never walked on by anyone, I didn't put up with crap but I was firm and fair, treated everyone the same.

Don't let yourself be take advantage of, this is a faceless business unless you get a few regulars that you can count on. I have only had the same rider on 2 occasions and only 1 remembered me and only because I know her from outside of uber.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Beur said:


> Cheetos in my car and making me wait over 5 minutes would have gotten her a 3


 How about if it were doritos?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Lidman said:


> How about if it were doritos?


Only if they were Cool Ranch.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

to be honest a Pax has no excuse to have you wait 5 min. because they know when your coming and are texted when close and when arrived. it does piss me off when its a busy street or a one way and im blocking traffic. i tell them cops have told me to move along so please hurry. now i dont think its a 1 or even a 3. because she was pleasant and didnt whine about the route like so many lately i have been getting, i was feeling forgiving. the cheetos ,yeah i didnt like that part but i chalk it up to not a huge deal.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't think the two are comparable. A driver has no control over traffic or the as the crow flies estimate. A pax shouldn't request a ride until they are ready to go and they should be ready to go by the time the driver arrives.


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> The desire of being a service provider needs to be matched by the required mindset to be successful, and happy, in doing it.


What does giving a bad rating to a rider have anything to do with what kind of service you provide. I provide good customer service to people who come out late, just like the ones who were waiting for me at the pick up. When the trip ends, I wish them have a good rest of the day and thank them for the trip. Then when I have to rate them I give them 1 star. What rating you give is not part of the customer service.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

The Westcoast Whiner strikes again.


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Well, you obviouslyinvloathe your customers, because in Uber world giving a 1* is like wishing they go to hell.
> 
> You're also a poor team player because you force me and your other fellow drivers to take unnecessary risks. Just because you personally disliked your pax, you destroy their rating to put them at par with a potential mass murderer other drivers hope to warn us about.
> 
> So I now daily have to roll the dice: am I picking up a mass murderer, or someone who I personally would love to drive (even if you don't) because I want and can earn money off of people that don't smile, don't tip, don't want to listen to my political views, or, golly, might even snack on some Cheetos..


Okay from now on I will only rate mass murderes 1*. Everyone else including pukers will get 5* from me. Leave trash in my car 5*. Blast the music to the point my ear drums hurt 5*. Slap or pinch me while I'm driving 5*. Just don't be a mass murderer, or else I will punish you with my 1*.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

In uber, there is no such thing as being a team player.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Who eats Cheetos?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Lidman said:


> The Westcoast Whiner strikes again.


Who is the west-coast whiner. Supertroll from my3cents?


----------

